# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Berlusconi: "Kam një ëndërr, Izraeli në BE"

## arbereshi_niko

Kryeministri Berlusconi ne Tel Aviv.
Enderron qe; "Izraeli te mund te hyje nje dite ne Komunitetin evropian" dhe shton qe; "eshte krenar sepse kultura judeo-kristiane eshte ne baze te civilizimit evropian".
Jane keto dy mesazhe qe la Berlusconi me te mberritur ne Tel Aviv, ku ka filluar viziten e tij ne Izrael i shoqeruar nga kryeministri izraelit Netanjau qe shprehet keshtu per kryeministrin italian; "Nje mik i vertete i Izraelit".
Nder te tjera kryeministri Berlusconi preku edhe tema te tjera te nxehta si  terheqja e trupave nga zonat e pushtuara, pasi kjo do ti sherbente paqes, "Jo atomike Iranit", duke e bojkotuar me force dhe ne koordinim te plote nga politika e perbashket evropiane...
Vizita vazhdon.

Te nderuar forumiste, si mendoni ju ne lidhje me çeshtjen, pasi ajo qe shpreh Berluskoni eshte pak a shume linja politike e tere kontinentit Evropian...
Une per mendimin tim, Izraelin e shoh ne Evrope..., perpara Ukrahines apo Gjeorgjise..., por ju lutem, mos te fillojme me antisionizem, fjale fyese per ebrenjte.
Pershendetje.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Po mire qe berlusconi dy klase shkolle ka bere edhe se ka haberin e gjeografise , por edhe ti Niko aq ke bere?

Ku bie izraeli, e di?

lol

----------


## goldian

kush ma shpjego kur ka fillu izraeli me marr pjese ne eliminatoret per kampionatin europian ne futboll?
si u mor ky vendim
ju flm

----------


## fisniku-student

Mos te ja ngatrrojmë berlusconit endërrat , pasi qe po i dalin zhgenderr Knock Out dhe gjakosje e rrahje  :ngerdheshje: 

Dhe tjetra, po te ja lexojmë endrrat e berlusconit, do na dalin krejt Zonjat e para te shteteve te botes :perqeshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2

*une pajtohem qe Izraeli te hyne ne Eu sepse me pasaporten e tyre nuk te duhet vize per as nje vende te botes :*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kryeministri italian thote qe; Politika e kolonizimit te territoreve arabe te pushtuara ne 1967, mund te perbeje nje pengese per paqen; "Izraeli duhet te terhiqet nga Golani" , tha ai.
Ne vizite bashke me te gjideshin edhe 7 ministra (Scajola, Matteoli, Sacconi, Frattini, Ronchi, Prestigiacomo e Fazio), gje qe flet qarte per kete vizite shume te rendesishme...
" I gjithe komuniteti internacional duhet te shprehet me vendosmeri dhe fjale te qarta, pa keqkuptime, qe nuk eshte e pranueshme armatimi me arme berthamore i nje shteti ku liderat e tij te shprehin haptazi deshiren per te shkaterruar Izraelin ku njekohesiht mohojne edhe Shoah si edhe egzistencen vete te nje shteti ebraik", - tha Berluskoni..
Vizita e kryeministrit italian eshte ne nje kontest me forcimin kualitativ te politikes izraeliane me qeverite me te rendesishme te Evropes, ishte ky edhe qellimi i takimit me eksponente te qeverise gjermane dhe po keshtu pritet edhe nje takim me qeverine polake...,

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Po mire qe berlusconi dy klase shkolle ka bere edhe se ka haberin e gjeografise , por edhe ti Niko aq ke bere?
> 
> Ku bie izraeli, e di?
> 
> lol


Me ngadale edhe ti, se nuk jam une qe shkruaj ne gazete... :buzeqeshje: 
Por ketu eshte edhe nje teme per tu diskutuar..., ajo nese jeni dakort apo jo te marri pjese edhe Izraeli ne BE...?! Ndersa Evropa do, ne shqipot ne ç'ane te lumit jemi?
Por jo me fjale ofenduese..., per as'kend.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ameriken e kane marre cifutet me kohe. Tani do marrin dhe Evropen. Ca ngelet pastaj pa marre?  :buzeqeshje: 

Une jam kundra idese se Berluskonit

----------


## uvejsa

Kish me qene mire qe Berluskoni t'ia dhuronte pak teritor mga shteti i tij dhe ta barte Izraelin komplet ne Europe. Atehere edhe do kenaqeshin me njeri-tjetrin ne fqinjesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

lol,
çfare avantazhi mund te kete izraeli duke hyre ne BE?

----------


## gerrard73

Izraelit i eshte bere nje oferte e tille dhe nuk ka pranuar. Izraeli nuk pranon per faktin se do t'i reduktohej hapesira e vetqeverisjes, dhe paradoksalisht do te ndihej shume i pambrojtur. Izraeli nuk mund te marre urdhera nga Brukseli, Izraeli eshte ne bashkepunim te ngushte me SHBA-te.   Normalisht qe vendi i Izraelit eshte ne BE, por vetem nga ana kulturore dhe poltike.
Persa i perker Berlusconit, i peqen t'i beje qefin vetes duke bere propozime bumerang, qe askush nuk e degjon.

----------


## maryp

> Po mire qe berlusconi dy klase shkolle ka bere edhe se ka haberin e gjeografise , por edhe ti Niko aq ke bere?
> 
> Ku bie izraeli, e di?
> 
> lol


nuk ka rendesi ku bie Izraeli...si berlusconi ashtu dhe Nico besoj se e dine fare mire ku bie..por me duket se ti paske harruar politiken europiane.Izraeli gjithmone ka marre pjese ne europe ne sfera te ndryshme ne menyre direkte apo indirekte..nje shembull banal eshte Eurovizioni

----------


## ☆Angie☆

jam dakord maryp, Izraeli ka domenet e veta të influencës në Evropë, por nga ana tjetër BE përveçëse është organizim politik, është organizim edhe gjeografik. Anëtarësimi i Izraelit do binte më pas ndesh me këtë përcaktim.

----------


## maryp

> jam dakord maryp, Izraeli ka domenet e veta të influencës në Evropë, por nga ana tjetër BE përveçëse është organizim politik, është organizim edhe gjeografik. Anëtarësimi i Izraelit do binte më pas ndesh me këtë përcaktim.


kjo qe thua eshte me se e vertete, por kur behet fjale per interesa politike europa i largon ose i limiton kufinje e saj si te deshiroje..  sot  ne kemi te bejme me nje europe komunitare brenda nje europe gjeografike...
personalisht besoj se izraeli nuk ka ndonje interes te vecante te beje pjese ne europe sepse ka  arritur te influencoje jo vetem europen  por dhe boten mbare per vite e vite me radhe pa pasur nevoje te jete pjese e europes se bashkuar

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> nuk ka rendesi ku bie Izraeli...si berlusconi ashtu dhe Nico besoj se e dine fare mire ku bie..por me duket se ti paske harruar politiken europiane.Izraeli gjithmone ka marre pjese ne europe ne sfera te ndryshme ne menyre direkte apo indirekte..nje shembull banal eshte Eurovizioni


Izraeli i behet ftese , por jo se behet pjesetar i atyre evendimenteve .

Psh ne sport ata ftohen ne europe , sepse nqs do i lihej te luante neper zonen e tij , do i binte ne grup me shtet si siria, jordania, irani etc etc , vende arabe kryesisht. 

Ngaqe nuk shkon me keto vende , i behet ftese nga europa , por jo se kjo tregon se ata jane pjese e europes. 

Kur thuhet EUROPA , ne fillim kuptohet pozita gjeografike e saj , e pastaj kultura , traditat e zakonet e saj.

----------


## the admiral

> *une pajtohem qe Izraeli te hyne ne Eu sepse me pasaporten e tyre nuk te duhet vize per as nje vende te botes :*


me fal, por nga e more kete informacion???

----------


## drague

HALLALL .ti bim iranit masanej

----------


## the admiral

> kush ma shpjego kur ka fillu izraeli me marr pjese ne eliminatoret per kampionatin europian ne futboll?
> si u mor ky vendim
> ju flm


vitin nuk e di, por arsyeja eshte e thjeshte.
e imagjinon dot izraelin te zhvilloje fazen eleminatore te kampionatit te azise me ne grup iranin, irakun, egjyptin dhe arabine saudite?? une jo. vetem ndeshje futbolli nuk do te kishte...

pastaj nuk eshte i vetmi shtet joeuropian i regjistruar ne uefa gjeorgjia, armenia, azerbaixhani, kazakistani etj.

----------


## the admiral

po atehere le te futet edhe argjentina...
argjentina eshte 100 here me europe se izraeli.
ata qe e njohin pak historine e ketij vendi, e dine kete gje...

----------


## TetovaMas

Izraeli e dine shume mire se BE, nuk e ka jeten e gjate. Ideja per Bashkimin Evropiane ishte iide hebreje.

----------

